# Dear alll



## Nightwalker (19/3/16)

We all are interested in what's going on in the community, and like a car accident, we all try see what's going on.
But I ask, let's get the dislike and disagree button removed. 
If someone doesn't like it then move along. If you have a pair, PM the OP and have a chat. Or comment on why u dislike or disagree.
Nothing has happened to me to post this now. I just think it's easier to troll behind a button that actually say something.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## NewOobY (19/3/16)

i don't know dude, I quite like those buttons - they serve as a reminder that all people are very different and there opinions may differ vastly from your own view. I have big mexican cahunas so I clicked on the disagree button and I won't lie that was a first for me and it felt great. Generally I don't like clicking those buttons though - but they remind me that my views can be viewed differently by other people, furthermore they can be interpreted very differently between different people. Also if you don't want the disagree PM me and I will change it to something else. I personally want each of the reactions - I don't have a disagree, so you more than welcome to disagree with my views in this post , I have one of everything else even "bad spelling" man, that is my favorite reaction.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Nightwalker (19/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> i don't know dude, I quite like those buttons - they serve as a reminder that all people are very different and there opinions may differ vastly from your own view. I have big mexican cahunas so I clicked on the disagree button and I won't lie that was a first for me and it felt great. Generally I don't like clicking those buttons though - but they remind me that my views can be viewed differently by other people, furthermore they can be interpreted very differently between different people. Also if you don't want the disagree PM me and I will change it to something else. I personally want each of the reactions - I don't have a disagree, so you more than welcome to disagree with my views in this post , I have one of everything else even "bad spelling" man, that is my favorite reaction.


2 things.
1. Being spiteful to a person who was expressing an opinion by pressing the button is just nasty. 
2. That you replied is what I was trying to say. People should just talk. Not put marks on their name.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/3/16)

I just wish that the Disagree button wouldn't mark someones profile. Because I often disagree with people. But I'm friendly and I don't want to scar their profile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/3/16)

I honestly don't see it as nasty, or spiteful for that matter. It is just another way of expressing your opinion. I for one don't take it personally - because at the end of the day that is just that person's opinion, and it may or may not affect my own opinion - generally not though. 

Also why the hell are you awake so early man?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nightwalker (19/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> I honestly don't see it as nasty, or spiteful for that matter. It is just another way of expressing your opinion. I for one don't take it personally - because at the end of the day that is just that person's opinion, and it may or may not affect my own opinion - generally not though.
> 
> Also why the hell are you awake so early man?


I'm awake because I'm back in hospital, for the past two weeks I've been in and out and they still trying to figure out what is wrong. Morphine is lekker though.


----------



## Silver (19/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I'm awake because I'm back in hospital, for the past two weeks I've been in and out and they still trying to figure out what is wrong. Morphine is lekker though.



Hope you get better soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang (19/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I just wish that the Disagree button wouldn't mark someones profile. Because I often disagree with people. But I'm friendly and I don't want to scar their profile.


Use chloroform

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PrenessaM (19/3/16)

wiesbang said:


> Use chloroform

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/3/16)

PrenessaM said:


> View attachment 48624



Oi, that old bugger stole my pick up line

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## stevie g (19/3/16)

Doesnt bother me but I did get into a few reciprocal dislike and dumb wars. 

Learnt to move along now and not be as abrasive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n00b13 (19/3/16)

Disagreement does not imply an insult. Look at it this way:
I'm not saying that you're wrong. I'm saying that I don't agree with you. Doesn't mean I'm right either. Just that we have a difference in opinion

May well be best not to reflect negatively on your profile though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/3/16)

If we all agreed on the same things and liked the same stuff, the earth would have been a very boring place. Much less explosions, but still boring.
I can still handle a Disagree and Dislike as I'm 100% sure some people will not always like my waffling or agree with my opinions. I think the 'Dumb' rating was the contentious one - just sitting there like a fight waiting to happen.
I would rather post an opinion than hit those buttons myself, so if ever I do rate a Disagree or Dislike on any posts - just remind me that I have fat fingers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/3/16)

I do think the buttons of opinions should be in a drop down form which appears in a larger form. So many times I press the dam wrong button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (20/3/16)

FYI - none of the ratings have a negative influence on your profile

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (20/3/16)

To the o.p. , Why do I have to confront you on why I disagree or dislike what you have said. Why filter people who dont stand with you?

Having those buttons on the o.p gives any reader an indication of the value of the post. 

Why should the good only be shown and not the bad.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nightwalker (20/3/16)

Alex said:


> FYI - none of the ratings have a negative influence on your profile


Umm click on my avatar and you will see ratings given.


----------



## Nightwalker (20/3/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> To the o.p. , Why do I have to confront you on why I disagree or dislike what you have said. Why filter people who dont stand with you?
> 
> Having those buttons on the o.p gives any reader an indication of the value of the post.
> 
> Why should the good only be shown and not the bad.


Why not just tell them that? Why click a button and move on? Communication is is essential to learning and understanding. The good alone is great, but I do see your point


----------



## DaveH (20/3/16)

I agree we need 'good' 'bad' and 'ugly' buttons.

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (20/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Umm click on my avatar and you will see ratings given.



Obviously, but they don't count against your positive ratings. I have them too, I don't lose any sleep over it.

One certainty in life is that not everyone is going to love you, and not everyone is going to hate you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Nightwalker (20/3/16)

Alex said:


> Obviously, but they don't count against your positive ratings. I have them too, I don't lose any sleep over it.
> 
> One certainty in life is that not everyone is going to love you, and not everyone is going to hate you.


Lol. I'm an d*ck and I know it. I also know that this is a forum and if someone disagrees with me, I shouldn't cry up into a ball. My main goal was to start a good debate and see what people think


----------



## Alex (20/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Lol. I'm an d*ck and I know it. I also know that this is a forum and if someone disagrees with me, I shouldn't cry up into a ball. My main goal was to start a good debate and see what people think



I don't think that of you at all, in fact the topic is very interesting for me. We recently removed the "dumb" rating, because it made no sense to use it in any context. And at the same time the "disagree" button was moved a few places away to the right, mainly because our thumbs aren't made that small, and sometimes the wrong thing is selected.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (20/3/16)

Alex said:


> I don't think that of you at all, in fact the topic is very interesting for me. We recently removed the "dumb" rating, because it made no sense to use it in any context. And at the same time the "disagree" button was moved a few places away to the right, mainly because our thumbs aren't made that small, and sometimes the wrong thing is selected.


I often rate wrong and have to correct it


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/3/16)

If I dont like a juice I dont review it. If I dont like a conversation I ignore it. 

When another member got personal with downrating wars and insults the mods took care of it before I could complain.

All is good here IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/16)

IMO

Removing the disagree button is a form of censorship and is an infringement on the right to free speech as the disagree button is not defamatory, degrading or a form of hate speech.

People should have the right to disagree with anything said on an open forum without being forced to provide a written reason for their difference in opinion.

If someone disagrees with the OP or subsequent posters the list of who disagreed is displayed (by clicking on the "list" button), if it bugs a person that much then PM the person who disagreed with you and (in a polite manner) ask the reason and if they are comfortable telling you aces, if they are not then respect that and move on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (21/3/16)

OK. Its getting old. Mods pls close thread. Ppl are now just clicking buttons for fun.


----------



## DaveH (21/3/16)

@Nightwalker don't take this forum or the members so serious, it is just a forum and it is meant to be enjoyable and fun.
Relax, read it and leave it.
Hope you are feeling better. 
And for what it is worth I luv ya.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (21/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Lol. I'm an d*ck and I know it. I also know that this is a forum and if someone disagrees with me, I shouldn't cry up into a ball. My main goal was to start a good debate and see what people think



I disagree. You are not a d*ck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/3/16)

BhavZ said:


> IMO
> 
> Removing the disagree button is a form of censorship and is an infringement on the right to free speech as the disagree button is not defamatory, degrading or a form of hate speech.
> 
> ...


I am on a lot of international forums and actually using downratings is a taboo and matter of fact the buttons have been removed here and there.

Hitting a button isnt speaking. No freedom inhibited I must say.


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am on a lot of international forums and actually using downratings is a taboo and matter of fact the buttons have been removed here and there.
> 
> Hitting a button isnt speaking. No freedom inhibited I must say.


Hitting a button is a form of expression which is a form of speech

IMO

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/3/16)

BhavZ said:


> Hitting a button is a form of expression which is a form of speech
> 
> IMO
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Disagree in full. Look how easy tha was to say.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Disagree in full. Look how easy tha was to say.


And you have every right to disagree and thank you for giving an honest opinion

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/3/16)

It can be argued thatthat violent action is a form of expression. As such a form of communication and as such a form of speech... Grey areas eh. Meh.


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> It can be argued thatthat violent action is a form of expression. As such a form of communication and as such a form of speech... Grey areas eh. Meh.


Yes but freedom of speech clearly stipulates no hate speech which violence would fall under so it would not be accepted

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

